# phone won't turn on or charge



## tandpcamacho (Mar 19, 2016)

I have a blu 5.0 k it won't turn on or charge anymore. I thought maybe it needed a new battery so I bought one still nothing. Can some one give me some advice about what they think it might be please. Thank you


----------



## BrijeshGohil (Apr 4, 2016)

have you tried different charging adapter or chord?


----------



## Bravo Demian (May 9, 2016)

Someone please help! I have a SONY Xperia Z C6602. I rooted the device 4 months ago and it was working all good but few weeks ago it suddenly died. I tried everything but its still dead. I went to the service center and they said its not possible to repair the software. Now what should I do?


----------

